# Stihl HT Pole Pruner Carrier Support System



## tchambeau (Feb 20, 2011)

Has anyone tried one of these?
Pole Pruner Accessories - Fixed Length & Telescopic Pole Pruner Attachments | STIHL USA
Thoughts and comments welcomed
Thanks


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Feb 20, 2011)

Not yet, but I want one. I have tried one on before, they are comfortable. I made the mistake of running the HT131 one summer without one. In short bits I would not bother, but as much as I ran one in a days time that year, I believe that it would pay for itself in skipped Chiro appointments.


----------



## Komitet (Feb 20, 2011)

We've got them at work, they're very adjustable, so once you find your comfy spot, don't let anyone else use it lol.

I usually take mine home on weekends and use it for my weed eater, really takes the strain off your arms and shoulders for both applications.


----------



## Scrat (Feb 20, 2011)

So are you saying this can be used with any pole type tool?
I have a Stihl 131 (animal but heavy) also have a 24 foot extendable pressure washer wand. Gotta say that gets brutal after a long day....

Also what is your range of motion with it, and how high can you raise your arms with it?


----------



## husabud (Feb 20, 2011)

I have the 30 degree head. I thought it would be great for that quick removal, you know drop the top and then the rest. In some cases it was great, but most it changed the control angle and pressure angle too much either causing too much grab by the chain or not enough control of the head. Save your money. The back support looks intriguing but based on experience with the angled head I would say an engineer designed it, not used it.


----------



## ripplerider (Feb 21, 2011)

I would like some feedback on this harness too. Kind of pricey at $150. I have the 131 also and it's rough on your shoulders.


----------



## tchambeau (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for all of the comment, please keep them coming. I was also wondering if there is some sort of breakaway on these ? As we all know, once and awhile a branch can pull one of these saws down to the ground after cutting.


----------



## fixit49 (Mar 12, 2011)

*Great Support*

With the HT 131 weight of 17 lbs trimming all day was out of the question at 62 years old especially when you have it extended. The Carrier is expensive but it saved my arms and back when I had to trim for two days straight after a Noreaster storm came through and did huge damage to my sister's trees. I've seen another support system but it to was as expensive as Stihl's. Save your money if you just have a few branchs to trim but spend the money on the harness if it a all day job.


----------



## sawfun (Nov 22, 2014)

Cannon angle bar.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Nov 29, 2014)

fixit49 said:


> *Great Support*
> 
> With the HT 131 weight of 17 lbs trimming all day was out of the question at 62 years old especially when you have it extended. The Carrier is expensive but it saved my arms and back when I had to trim for two days straight after a Noreaster storm came through and did huge damage to my sister's trees. I've seen another support system but it to was as expensive as Stihl's. Save your money if you just have a few branchs to trim but spend the money on the harness if it a all day job.




I'm 62, as well. I have used an HT 131 all day long, for days on end, no brace. I guess it's just what you get used to. I now have an HT 101, only because I needed to keep going, on a bigger job, and they were out of 131's when mine jammed, for good, from the internal drive shaft getting bent.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 29, 2014)

sawfun said:


> Cannon angle bar.View attachment 381434
> View attachment 381435


Hey that's cool!


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 29, 2014)

Sunrise Guy said:


> I'm 62, as well. I have used an HT 131 all day long, for days on end, no brace. I guess it's just what you get used to. I now have an HT 101, only because I needed to keep going, on a bigger job, and they were out of 131's when mine jammed, for good, from the internal drive shaft getting bent.


I got one here that bent too I think Ill rip it down today.


----------



## luckydad (Nov 29, 2014)

Where could I buy one of those ??


----------



## sawfun (Nov 29, 2014)

Baileys had the best price on that bar. Any Cannon dealer should be able to get you one. Terry should. They seem to be on a permanent 2 - 4 week backorder waiting period.


----------



## imagineero (Nov 30, 2014)

That's a great idea. Almost makes me wanna buy another stihl polesaw. How much was the bar? 

Stihl makes a this geared attachment which does much the same thing but I've never tried it.




Someone else (oleo mac?) makes a decent polesaw that has a rotatable head also.


----------



## sawfun (Nov 30, 2014)

The bar was on sale for $58 it was $10 off the regular price. For a 12" bar, it seems very short with only something like 42 drivers. It has, as you can see, a small hardnose quarter size tip. You have to remove the metal at the end of the slot at the end of the bar to gain enough adjustment.


----------

